# F-107A Thunderbird WIP



## Orne (Feb 23, 1999)

http://groups.msn.com/InfinityReach/workbench.msnw


Had some pictures posted of this one when it was started, but lost in archives. Resin body, vacform wings and fin. The entire metal look is ordinary aluminum tape cut to shape and burnished over the model. The Thunderbird markings are from a Monogram F-100, but because of the different contours and splicing, I ended up overlaying the entire scheme with paint. Still have the bellytank and cockpit to finish.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty!

I was doing my Trumpeter F-107 in Viet Nam era camoflouge. Screwed it up and trhew it out, though. I have another, and I'll try again some day.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Why build a F-107 in Thunderbird markings? They never flew the F-107 just in case you didn't know.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

I'm actually a bit more interested in that XL-5 fuselage I see in some photos. What's the story on that?

(Not that I'm uninterested in the 107... I even did my own 3-view drawings before a kit came out. But I'm slowly retiring from kit building and that XL-5 appeals to me.)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

irishtrek said:


> Why build a F-107 in Thunderbird markings? They never flew the F-107 just in case you didn't know.


 No shazzbat, Sherlock. 
There are no real starships, either.


----------



## Orne (Feb 23, 1999)

Irishtrek - they didn't fly A-10 Warthogs either, but there's one in Thunderbird markings in their museum at Nellis AFB. There's also a 40th Anniversary display there (the F-105 in the center position was built and painted by me), so I'm well aware of which aircraft they actually flew. I just wanted to do one of my 107s in all metal with something colorful, and that's pretty much why it looks just so.

And as a piece of history, given the Thuds weren't particularly the best aircraft for the team at the time (they went back to F-100s), have a feeling they would've preferred the 107s if they'd gone into production. There was a whole section Sunday night on History Ch "superpower fighters" about the F-107; undeniably it was Air Force bomber politics that killed its chances of being selected in the fly-off, not its performance specs.

Brent, started the XL-5 while I was turning the parts for the TOS E. Except for roughing out the cone for Junior, that's as far as I've gotten with it (wood for the fins and such laid in, but haven't even marked for cutting yet).


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

An A-10 in Thunderbird markings? I would like to see that!! Is there a web site for the Thunderbirds museum?


----------



## Orne (Feb 23, 1999)

Wave my fingers and say "google".....VOILA!


http://www.nellis.af.mil/thunderbirds/

There's no online shots of the museum on the website that I could find. Saw the warthog model during a tour of the museum when the display was built ten years ago. (I also did the same scheme on a 1/48 Blackbird, and later heard that one of the team-pilots saw it hanging in a hobbyshop, and said he would've liked to try flying with four of those in formation himself.)


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Already seen that web site,was hoping there was one for the museum, thanks any way!!


----------

